# Breeding mice



## Lukecee (Aug 28, 2020)

I've owned mice before more as pets than anything and I've housed males and females together but they never bred, not that I was trying to breed them. But now I want to breed them. Any tips on how to get started?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2020)

Keep males and females together.


----------



## Lukecee (Aug 28, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Keep males and females together.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 29, 2020)

That's what happens.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 29, 2020)

Then this


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 29, 2020)

Then this...


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 29, 2020)

then this


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 29, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> then thisView attachment 329869


I was going to suggest this... 




LOL


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 29, 2020)

Last but not least in the production chain


----------



## adderboy (Aug 29, 2020)

Funny thread. Best laugh I've had all day


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 31, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I was going to suggest this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 
then this


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 31, 2020)

Better than this (faulty heat mat)


----------



## Lukecee (Sep 9, 2020)

At the risk of asking an obvious question... is this a sperm plug and is it safe to say she is now pregnant


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 9, 2020)

Lukecee said:


> At the risk of asking an obvious question... is this a sperm plug and is it safe to say she is now pregnant
> 
> View attachment 329904



YUp sure is! From this point I’d recommend support the body


----------

